# [etc-update] pas à l'insu de mon plein gré (résolu)

## rosebud

bonjour

j'ai enfin réussi une installation fonctionnelle de gentoo sur mon dd avec le live_cd package.

j'ai ensuite fait emerge world.

maintenant gentoo me dit de faire etc-update.

comme la 1ère fois j'avais tapé -3 avec catastrophe réinstallation totale; cette fois ci je ne veux pas faire d'erreur.

voici la liste de ce que je dois mettre à jour:

localhost ~ # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Automerging trivial changes in: bootmisc

Automerging trivial changes in: checkfs

Automerging trivial changes in: crypto-loop

Automerging trivial changes in: domainname

Automerging trivial changes in: filesystems

Automerging trivial changes in: hostname

Automerging trivial changes in: hostname

Automerging trivial changes in: local

Automerging trivial changes in: modules

Automerging trivial changes in: net.example

Automerging trivial changes in: numlock

Automerging trivial changes in: reboot.sh

Automerging trivial changes in: rmnologin

Automerging trivial changes in: rsyncd

Automerging trivial changes in: rsyncd.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: shutdown.sh

Automerging trivial changes in: ssh_config

Automerging trivial changes in: sshd_config

Automerging trivial changes in: sysctl.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: urandom

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

  1) /etc/skel/.bashrc (1)

  2) /etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules (1)

  3) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules (1)

  4) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl (1)

  5) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh (1)

  6) /etc/DIR_COLORS (1)

  7) /etc/X11/app-defaults/UXTerm (1)

 :Cool:  /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm (1)

  9) /etc/bash/bashrc (1)

10) /etc/sound/events/battstat_applet.soundlist (1)

11) /etc/hotplug/blacklist (1)

12) /etc/default/cdrecord.dfl (1)

13) /etc/init.d/checkroot (1)

14) /etc/X11/xdm/chooser (1)

15) /etc/conf.d/clock (1)

16) /etc/init.d/clock (1)

17) /etc/conf.d/consolefont (1)

1 :Cool:  /etc/init.d/consolefont (1)

19) /etc/conf.d/domainname (1)

20) /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf (1)

21) /etc/init.d/halt.sh (1)

22) /etc/conf.d/hdparm (1)

23) /etc/init.d/hdparm (1)

24) /etc/host.conf (1)

25) /etc/conf.d/keymaps (1)

26) /etc/init.d/keymaps (1)

27) /etc/conf.d/local.start (1)

2 :Cool:  /etc/init.d/localmount (1)

29) /etc/pam.d/login (1)

30) /etc/login.defs (1)

31) /etc/nanorc (1)

32) /etc/init.d/net.lo (1)

33) /etc/init.d/netmount (1)

34) /etc/init.d/nscd (1)

35) /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf (1)

36) /etc/profile (1)

37) /etc/conf.d/rc (1)

3 :Cool:  /etc/rc.conf (1)

39) /etc/default/rscsi.dfl (1)

40) /etc/X11/rstart/rstartd.real (1)

41) /etc/hotplug/scsi.agent (1)

42) /etc/services (1)

43) /etc/init.d/sshd (1)

44) /etc/udev/udev.conf (1)

45) /etc/X11/xorg.conf (1)

46) /usr/lib/X11/xkb/compat.dir (1)

47) /usr/lib/X11/xkb/geometry.dir (1)

4 :Cool:  /usr/lib/X11/xkb/keycodes.dir (1)

49) /usr/lib/X11/xkb/keymap.dir (1)

50) /usr/lib/X11/xkb/symbols.dir (1)

51) /usr/lib/X11/xkb/types.dir (1)

52) /usr/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

               (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

               (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                            (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'):

avant de faire emerge world j'ai seulement modifié manuellement make.conf ( rsync et mirrors linguas), domainname.

quand j'en édite un je vois bien marqué + et - mais comment savoir si c'est à juste titre et que ces mises à jour ne vont pas planter mon système.

est que je mets à jour ou pas? lesquels sont potentiellement dangereux?

pour info le cd gentoo m'a fait 3 partitions /boot /swap et / .

merci

----------

## BuBuaBu

Il faut tout mettre à jour, sinon c'est la que le système risque de ne plus marcher.

Par contre pour d'éffacer les config déjà en place il faut lire les modiof a la main :

- devant une ligne signifie que cette ligne est retirer, 

+, signifie que la ligne est ajouté

les autre ligne ne bouge pas, elle permettent juste de situé les autre (contexte)

tout le fichier de config n'est pas affiché, juste les modif.

----------

## the_phiphi

salut,

l'idéal ... dispatch-conf

http://gentoofr.org/article-35.html

----------

## rosebud

BuBuaBu > donc tu me conseilles un etc-update -3 car si je lis je vois bien les différences mais comme pour moi c'est du "chinois" je ne peux pas savoir si ça va pas créer de problème.

the_phiphi > si je tape dispach-conf je vois bien les différences mais c'est aussi du chinois

----------

## geekounet

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> pour info le cd gentoo m'a fait 3 partitions /boot /swap et / .

 

Vu cette phrase, tu n'a pas fait une install à la main, mais avec l'installeur. Du coup, tu ne peux pas savoir quel fichiers ont été modifiés à l'install.

Je te conseille de refaire l'install à la main, c'est une perte de temps qui t'en fera gagner pas mal après, ce n'est pas si difficile et tu comprendra mieux comment marche Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Et au final, tu saura quels fichiers de conf tu aura modifié ou pas  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

controle quand meme les fichiers que tu as toi meme configurer style xorg.conf, domainnale, conf.d/keymaps, conf.d/rc, host.conf

ensuite tu peux meme faire -5  :Wink: 

----------

## rosebud

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *rosebud wrote:*   pour info le cd gentoo m'a fait 3 partitions /boot /swap et / . 
> 
> Vu cette phrase, tu n'a pas fait une install à la main, mais avec l'installeur. Du coup, tu ne peux pas savoir quel fichiers ont été modifiés à l'install.
> 
> Je te conseille de refaire l'install à la main, c'est une perte de temps qui t'en fera gagner pas mal après, ce n'est pas si difficile et tu comprendra mieux comment marche Gentoo. 
> ...

 

oui je l'avoue j'ai voulu gagner du temps   :Crying or Very sad: 

 je vais faire un dispathc-conf et accepter tout, après alea jacta est. et la prochaine fois install à la main

quel est l'utilité de l'installateur gentoo si on peut pas faire de mise à jour "automatique"?

----------

## rosebud

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> controle quand meme les fichiers que tu as toi meme configurer style xorg.conf, domainnale, conf.d/keymaps, conf.d/rc, host.conf
> 
> ensuite tu peux meme faire -5 

 

je n'ai rien fait à la main, vu que je suis post-installa cd brut de décoffrage ( pas encore configuré x manuellement, ni drivers nvidia etc..)

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> quel est l'utilité de l'installateur gentoo si on peut pas faire de mise à jour "automatique"?

 

Attention ça va réveiller les trolleur.

Sinon, pour éviter de réinstaller, la lecture du handbook permettra de localiser et de comprendre les fichiers de configurations.

EDIT : perso, je vérifie les fichiers déjà modifiés, puis -5

----------

## geekounet

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *rosebud wrote:*   quel est l'utilité de l'installateur gentoo si on peut pas faire de mise à jour "automatique"? 
> 
> Attention ça va réveiller les trolleur.

 

Ça a déjà été discuté là

Perso, je pense qu'il faut faire les premières install à la main, et ensuite si on veut aller plus vite pour les suivantes, ou si on a un gros parc de machines à gérer, l'installeur graphique.

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> EDIT : perso, je vérifie les fichiers déjà modifiés, puis -5

 

Même méthode  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Bah personnellement, moi je regarde un a un les modifications des fichiers à changer... 

SI c'est dans un fichier auquel je n'ai jamais touché, c'est update sans hésitation.

Si par contre c'est un document que j'ai modifié, là je regardes si les modifications sont importantes ou pas... En fonction de ça je fais l'update ou pas et si update, je copies toujours mes anciens fichiers dans un dossier appart pour pouvoir refaire au mieu ma config...

Maintenant, c'est ma façon qu'est la mienne et elle n'est sans doute pas la meilleur   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Si par contre c'est un document que j'ai modifié, là je regardes si les modifications sont importantes ou pas... En fonction de ça je fais l'update ou pas et si update, je copies toujours mes anciens fichiers dans un dossier appart pour pouvoir refaire au mieu ma config.

 

Tu peux aussi faire un merge des différences une par une. (option 3) Interactively merge original with update)

----------

## rosebud

j'ai fait etc-update -5, apparemment sans dégat ( juste gdm à reconfigurer) on va donc dire résolu. un grand merci pour votre aide.

merci aussi pour le lien sur la pertinence de l'installateur graphique....  trés interressant, mais un peu sectaire les propos, à mon sens : en gros je fais partie des "graphiques"   :Laughing: 

à plus 

ps: la doc j'arrête pas de la lire, parfois c'est pas clair.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> ps: la doc j'arrête pas de la lire, parfois c'est pas clair.

 

Lorsque c'est pas clair, il faut le dire, il est pas dur d'ajouter des explications.

----------

## kaworu

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> merci aussi pour le lien sur la pertinence de l'installateur graphique....  trés interressant, mais un peu sectaire les propos, à mon sens : en gros je fais partie des "graphiques"  
> 
> à plus 
> ...

 

Salut et bienvenue dans le monde de Gentoo !

Gentoo à une réputation d'être une des (voir la) distrib(s) bien documentée(s). Le Handbook est vraiment une référence et il m'arrive souvent de le consulter en cas de pépins (pour revoir par exemple la procédure de chroot). Le reste de la doc est tout aussi bon.

Si tu install avec l'installeur graphique, tu passe en tout cas à coté de l'optique "mains dans le camboui" et du coup comment vas-tu installer ta carte son, carte wifi, carte graphique ? Car le reste de la doc fait echo au Handbook (construit de la même manière) et il n'y pas d'altérnatives graphiques pour ça. Du coup avec une install graphique il y'a un grand risque que juste après l'install il y'ai un saut dans la dificultée.

Je pense (comme k_s) que ceux que la CLI rebute ne font pas parti du public visé, parce Gentoo c'est ça. ça peut parraître sectaire, mais si tu pérsévère sous Gentoo (et que tu découvre la doc) tu comprendra sûrement mieux ce que l'on veut dire : avec Gentoo faut pas être trop pressé (un conseil, lis la doc pendant la compilation) ^__^

----------

## rosebud

ok kaworu, si je comprends bien GENTOO c'est une bataille des Anciens contre les Modernes   :Wink: 

j'ai déja fait une installation avec le handbook, la partie la plus gonflante c'était le partitionnement et le montage des partitions (la moindre erreur ne pardonne pas surtout qu'à ce moment là, le clavier souvent mal détecté je dirais meme buggué), qu'au moins la partie graphique aille jusque là, après ça me gêne pas de repasser en" mode handbook".

à plus

----------

## Il turisto

Le partitionnement et le montage c'est ce qui prend le moins de temps.

A peine 5 minutes et tu as créé et formaté tes partitions. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqué la dedans.

Personnelement je pense que le jour ou il n'existera plus que l'installeur alors j'arreterais gentoo.

----------

## GaMeS

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> ok kaworu, si je comprends bien GENTOO c'est une bataille des Anciens contre les Modernes

 rohlalalala non ce n'est pas une bataille, c'est une autre optique de distribution.Gentoo est faite pour les gens qui veulent être au plus près de leur machine, ils sont libre de tout mouvement, mais bien sur au début comme tout le monde il faut s'acclimater avec ce nouveau jou-jou  :Smile: 

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Personnelement je pense que le jour ou il n'existera plus que l'installeur alors j'arreterais gentoo.

 Et ben honnetement moi aussi, je trouve qu'installer sa distribution en mode texte c'est le mieux.Tu configures et tu sais ce qu'il faut faire.Délégué ça à une interface ça me plairais pas trop.

Au pire on changera de profile mais on auras toujours un 2006.0 a porté de main   :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Personnelement je pense que le jour ou il n'existera plus que l'installeur alors j'arreterais gentoo.

 Et ben honnetement moi aussi, je trouve qu'installer sa distribution en mode texte c'est le mieux.Tu configures et tu sais ce qu'il faut faire.Délégué ça à une interface ça me plairais pas trop.

Au pire on changera de profile mais on auras toujours un 2006.0 a porté de main   :Laughing: [/quote]

Tout a fait d'accord. Perso j'utilise gentoo pour ses optimisations mais aussi car elle me permet de comprendre ce que je fais et lorsuqu'il y a un problème tu n'as pas besoin de chercher 5 heures car tu sais directement de quoi il vient.

Gentoo pour moi c'est une installation en ligne de commande et des mises à jour de la même manière.

J'ai vu dans la newsletter qu'il existait des gui pour portage mais je n'en voit pas l'intérêt. Cela va contre mon idée d'une distribution performante et avec un minimum de paquets installés.

----------

## Jim Gentoo

Salut,

Du moment qu'il y a le choix, y a pas de problème.

Une ligne de commande pour les uns, une interface graphique pour les autres.

J'ai fait ma première installation avec la ligne de commande ( Gentoo 2005.1 )... J'ai ré-essayé d'autres distribs...

Puis je suis revenu à Gentoo ( Gentoo 2006 )  j'ai procédé avec le script semi-graphique

----------

## rosebud

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Personnelement je pense que le jour ou il n'existera plus que l'installeur alors j'arreterais gentoo. Et ben honnetement moi aussi, je trouve qu'installer sa distribution en mode texte c'est le mieux.Tu configures et tu sais ce qu'il faut faire.Délégué ça à une interface ça me plairais pas trop.
> 
> Au pire on changera de profile mais on auras toujours un 2006.0 a porté de main  

 

Tout a fait d'accord. Perso j'utilise gentoo pour ses optimisations mais aussi car elle me permet de comprendre ce que je fais et lorsuqu'il y a un problème tu n'as pas besoin de chercher 5 heures car tu sais directement de quoi il vient.

Gentoo pour moi c'est une installation en ligne de commande et des mises à jour de la même manière.

J'ai vu dans la newsletter qu'il existait des gui pour portage mais je n'en voit pas l'intérêt. Cela va contre mon idée d'une distribution performante et avec un minimum de paquets installés.[/quote]

autrefois vous auriez donc été  plutot  MS/DOS que Sytem 6 ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## kaworu

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> J'ai vu dans la newsletter qu'il existait des gui pour portage mais je n'en voit pas l'intérêt. Cela va contre mon idée d'une distribution performante et avec un minimum de paquets installés.

 

j'utilise Kuroo, qui est vraiment bien. Je fais mes emerge --sync, emerge -avuD world, et emerge -av paquet en ligne de commande mais kuroo (et surement les autres Front-End pour portage) est vraiment très puissant lorsque tu recherche des informations :

1) vu globale de l'arbre portage avec les paquets visibles par sections etc.

2) recherche rapide (jusqu'à pas longtemps emerge -s était d'une lenteur incroyable et tt le monde utilse eix)

3) on voit les versions stable/~arch, la homepage "clicable", la description du paquet dans un cadre dédié.

4) grâce à la box "Détail" tu peux voir facilement le changelog, l'ebuild, les dépendances suivant les use que tu utilise (et les fichiers installés par le paquet mais ça ne m'a encore jamais servi).

Ainsi Kuroo est très pratique pour des informations détaillées. c'est bon, mangez-en !

^____^

----------

